# Feeling very low



## Sara Mudie (Apr 16, 2004)

I know many of you out there are suffering too as I've trawled through all the recent posts and wish I could reach out and give hugs to all. Meantime, I'm feeling at a really low point and getting worse. My IBS-D is controlling my life. I have not spoken with my doc about it for about six years since I moved here as my previous docs basically said there's nothing they can do and I've just gotta live with it. Now, my body freaks out with the D whenever I've got something to go to that means travelling any distance and socialising. I want to hide away and give up on it all - not much fight left. But I know that's not the answer and if I give up now, I don't know what will happen. I'm rambling I know. Sorry. I don't know how much more my partner can take. I try to hide it from him but I feel useless and just a burden. He is very understanding. I am thankful every day for what I do have - I just want to live a better life. Should I try the docs again and try and put how I'm feeling into words? I'm sick of feeling sick.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Please don't give up. You haven't been to a doc in 6 years so look for a specialist in your area and give it another shot. Alot of new meds have come on the market in 6 years. I have IBS-C so I'm in a different sort pain and discomfort but from the posts I read several people with IBS-D have gotten relief from antidepressants and/or lotronex. You are NOT alone. Take care, Tiss


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

Uh,I will send my good thoughts toward you. You are not alone. Don't give up!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Definitely say everything you feel to the doctor! And IBS has become a little more respected as a problem in the last few years I would think and I'm sure they've made a lot of advances since you last discussed it with a doctor.


----------

